# Grand lake st. Mary's



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

Has anyone been catching any crappie out of there yet?


----------



## kovach63 (Aug 12, 2008)

I was out last night for a short time and didn't catch anything or see anybody else catching anything.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't know about crappies but someone caught a 9 pound walleye whille cat fishing in the cat tourney. They were using shad.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

CHOPIQ said:


> Don't know about crappies but someone caught a 9 pound walleye whille cat fishing in the cat tourney. They were using shad.


Hush now, CHOPIQ. All the "experts" say there are no walleye in Grand Lake and and I like to keep it that way. Hope the 9 pounder caught during the catfish tourney isn't the same one I lost at the boat last year. It had my name on it for this year. No matter.....there are others waiting for me.......quiet now.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

are the fish ok to eat there? talked to a guy on the ice at indian this last winter and he said they didn't even wanting people to go near the water and keep pets away. said the water looked like antifreeze.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

quackpot said:


> are the fish ok to eat there? talked to a guy on the ice at indian this last winter and he said they didn't even wanting people to go near the water and keep pets away. said the water looked like antifreeze.


Water today at Grand Lake is the color of a strong cup of tea(dark brownish black) without cream or milk. By mid-May it will be greenish, much like most farm ponds get in the summer. By July it will be a heavier green, the result of blue-green algae bloom. EPA put out a warning last summer at some point. Ohio Dept Natural Resources disputes the EPA's test results. At one time or another last year, I think 13 Ohio lakes had a similar EPA warning. 

Fisherman do catch and eat the fish, but like most Ohio streams and lakes there is a general warning to limit consumption. Make you're own decision. But, if you fear green water, there isn't any at this point.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

CHOPIQ said:


> Don't know about crappies but someone caught a 9 pound walleye whille cat fishing in the cat tourney. They were using shad.


Here's a photo of the pig walleye caught at Grand Lake Saturday 3-20-10. I am not the lucky angler to catch this hog.


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

Was that walleye released?


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

conley1414 said:


> Was that walleye released?


I asked the same question, but owner of Outdoorsman/East Bank Marina didn't know if fish was released. I expect someone who knows will post answer sooner or later.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

thanks for the info, i used to fish there alot. caught my first striper along east bank before they put the little walk out piers along it. i guess i will have to head up that way. one of my best croppie storys was at windy point.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

quackpot said:


> thanks for the info, i used to fish there alot. caught my first striper along east bank before they put the little walk out piers along it. i guess i will have to head up that way. one of my best croppie storys was at windy point.


Been a few decades since the stripers were stocked...................


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Come on I'm not that old. LOL. Was about fifteen years ago.


----------

